
IT and security professionals think normal people are just the worst - howard941
https://www.zdnet.com/article/it-professionals-think-normal-people-are-stupid/
======
hexadec
Considering nearly a third of incidents [0] were from insiders, this seems
about right regarding internal threats. They also include security folks in
internal threats, it is users doing their job and trying to get things done
that can inadvertently comprising security.

Not sure what the point of this rambling, barely coherent rant was though. Is
he saying that internal people should not be protected? Security is useless? I
seriously cannot parse his logic and argument.

[0]- [https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-
pro...](https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-
protection/look-2018-verizon-dbir-key-takeaways-industry-highlights/)

